# Pleco



## hawkeye (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 65 gal. with a breeding colony of red zebras, a bunch of small fry and some brown algae that refuses to go away. I am thinking of adding a bristle nose pleco to take care of the brown crud.

Would that work with all the fry and anyone know where I can get the pleco. I have a bunch of juvenile Red zebras that I would like to trade, anyone have any ideas where I might trade these too

Thanks


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

BN is fine with fry.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Another alternative is nerite snails. They do a great job on algae, like hard water, and their eggs won't hatch in fresh water. They're very pretty, too.


----------

